# Create cast (snapshot) of FreeBSD system.



## valsorym (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Some time  ago I used Windows XP and Acronis True Image tool to create the  snapshot the WinOS. 
All was good! I used two partition (C:\ and D:\) in my Os. On D:\ slice I stored personal data, work data and others informations. On C:\ I installed WinOS and configure it the "ideal", after used Acronis True Image and create snapshot C:\ slice. 
If after this my system broken (virus attack, bad software, curved hands or others) I reinstall my system of my snapshot (of 15-20 minutes).

Now I use FreeBSD 9.0. RC-2 but Acronis True Image do not work of UFS/ZFS file system. And snapshot idea intresting for me. 
I partition my HDD to next structure: /bot, /, SWAP, /var, /tmp, /usr, /home. Now I have idea:
1. Boot from USB/CD FreeBSD Lite.
2. Mount external HDD.
3. One by one mount sections (/, /var, /usr, /home) and create snapshot for it (use tar archivers).

And if after this my system be broken, I recreate all slices and retar my snapshot to the desired section. (Slices /boot, SWAP, /tmp I create hand method).

How you think, It's good method? If not - why not? (and recomend your method, please).
Thank you!

*** P.S. snapshot will be made to the same computer. (sorry for my English)  - for different computers different snapshots.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

The idea is fine, but tar is not a good tool for that.  rsync(8) is better, and there is software that uses it like sysutils/rsnapshot.  There are also native snapshot facilities in UFS (mksnap_ffs(8)) and [man=1M]zfs[/man].

And of course, there's dump(8) and restore(8): Backup Options For FreeBSD


----------



## valsorym (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you wblock@.

"Backup Options For FreeBSD" very good and clear article. Thanks.


----------

